# South Carolina Dispensary bottle



## saruyojo (May 12, 2004)

This bottle was found in an old home in Newberry, SC.  It has a cork; lots of bubbles in the glass; a Palmetto tree; and the words:  "South Carolina Dispensary."  Each side of the bottle has a ridged area which runs from the neck to the bottom of the bottle.  Can anyone date this for me?







 Font changed to default - Admin


----------



## Harry Pristis (May 13, 2004)

Do a search of this forum for "South Carolina Dispensary".


----------



## maineahh62 (May 13, 2004)

hello saruyojo, i took harry's advice and typed in dispensary in the above search and it produced this result, South Carolina Dispensary bottle    i hope it will be of some help to you, if you have not already done so.


----------



## saruyojo (May 14, 2004)

Thank you!  I did look there, and found several bottles, but only one similar to this.  However, the bottom of that bottle appeared rounded, while this one is more squared off and flat.  I do believe it is pre-1900 because the line that I believe is the mold seam stops just before the neck of the bottle.  Thanks again!  Sarah


----------



## Harry Pristis (May 14, 2004)

Hello, Sarah . . .

 Your bottle is called a "union flask."  This shape has been widely-used from the early 1800s.  The South Carolina Dispensary used union flasks in half-pint, pint, and quart sizes.  All SCD union flasks have the palmetto tree embossment.

 Neck seams are irrelevant for dating these bottles -- all SCD bottles, including union flasks, are hand-finished.  IOW, the seam stops just below the lip on ALL these bottles.

 Here is what the book says:

*Early union flasks bear, on one edge of their ribbon [side-strap], crude mold seams that pass to the bottom of the bottle and terminate in a circle.  Later union flasks lack this bottom circular termination of mold seams. * 

 All these SCD union flasks are very collectible, much less common than the Jo-Jo flasks.

 --------------Harry Pristis


----------



## Carolina_Bottle_Nut (May 19, 2004)

Hello, Saruyojo[]
 I have been doing some research on my SCD bottle and found some links that were useful. Lots of good photo's. I'll post them below. Hope some of them help you. Are you from SC?..If so it's nice to meet a bottle collector from closer to home[]

                             Have a great day!!
                                    Laura...AKA...C_B_N


http://bottlemagazine.com/issue/articles.asp
http://www.goldminers90.com/bottles/pages/bottles.htm
http://kfritz.homestead.com/6594southcarolinadispensarybottl.html
http://www.antiquebottles.com/scdispensary


 At the bottle magazine link you have to scroll down a good ways but it's a really good article.

 I will try and post more links as I find them.


----------

